# Some improvements added to MH



## bigfrank3

Time is heavy on my hands tonight so I am posting some pics of improvements to my motorhome

Here is a bottle carrier which fits under the table, held by an elastic strap.


----------



## bigfrank3

*Ditto*

Here are pics of a shelf fitted to a cupboard


----------



## bigfrank3

Here is a stick up light


----------



## Hessi

No Beers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to be seen.

Have you got the patent covered get it in quickly, haha
best regards

Hessi:lol:


----------



## bigfrank3

Here is where my watering can goes, note lid and spout plug


----------



## Hessi

What an artist!!

rgds

Hessi :lol:


----------



## aldra

I haven't learnt to post pictures of our mods on the I pad

Replaced side seat with two drawer mini sideboard and bookcase, new lightweight table, drop down kitchen work top in hard wood that I can chop on, pull out shelves in deep cupboards, and many more

All can be returned to original, we don't need the heavy table ,or the side belted seat although both are needed to make up the extra bed and can be returned when the kids need them

It's great to modify the MH to fit with individual needs

aldra


----------



## Westkirby01

Bigfrank3

Good to go! It's touches like this that make a home of our Motorhome. Long may you reign.

Regards


----------



## esperelda

It's always interesting to see/know how others have modified their MH. 
I was especially interested in the bottle carrier, as I always find it a real pain storing bottles, have tried various places. But it's the clink clink that's usually the problem if you store them together. Yes, I know you can wrap them.
On our last visit it Carrefour last week I found a plastic bottle carrier, for 6 bottles with a handle. Perfect for Himself to keep down in the passenger foot well so that in the evenng he only has to reach his right arm down to get his brandy/wine. Cheap as well (the bottle carrier, not he brandy)


----------



## nicholsong

For bottles we just use the free cardboard carriers that supermarkets give away, if you are buying 6 bottles (does anyone buy less?) 

The one in use sits on the floor of the wardrobe - yes I can still walk the 1m to get the next bottle :lol: 

The other carrier(s) sit in the garage, which has a carpet so they do not slide around.

I am not a fan of shockcords(bugees) for securing anything other than the lightest items - I much prefer tensioner-straps(you can get some quite narrow/small ones)

Geoff


----------



## chermic

We also use the cardboard bottle carriers and they sit in the footwell of the extra belted seat. I keep them in place with a tension rod that I had for net curtains many years ago. They are very good as nothing moves however bumpy the road and no rattles 

I would like some really small rods to keep all my bathroom cabinet contents in place as when I open the door on arrival it all falls out - d'oh! Anyone any ideas? :?


----------



## Zebedee

> Cheryl said:- . . . to keep all my bathroom cabinet contents in place as when I open the door on arrival it all falls out - d'oh! Anyone any ideas? :?


Hi Cheryl

A possible alternative - cut a bit of clear acrylic sheet to the right width to sit at the inside front of the cabinet, and adjust the height to what you want. If necessary you could attach it with some bits of double sided tape, but the contents of the cabinet will probably keep it in place.

You can still see what's in there, but with the extra height of the restraining lip, your things won't fall out. I've done it on several cupboards, initially to stop jars of jam landing on my foot when I open the door! :lol:

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Our drinks cabinet. As you can see I made the carrier 'myself'. :roll: And the scissors just stop it moving. Perfect wedge.
Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

chermic said:


> We also use the cardboard bottle carriers and they sit in the footwell of the extra belted seat. I keep them in place with a tension rod that I had for net curtains many years ago. They are very good as nothing moves however bumpy the road and no rattles
> 
> I would like some really small rods to keep all my bathroom cabinet contents in place as when I open the door on arrival it all falls out - d'oh! Anyone any ideas? :?


Cheryl

What I think you have described as 'tension rods' are probably the spiral metal covered with plastic and a couple of screw-hooks wound into each end.

If I am right we use them tensioned between two runners int he kitchen drawers to keep the olive oil etc. in place.

You asked about shorter ones - just buy the net curtain ones, take out one screw-hook, cut to the length required and re-insert the hook. Then fix attachments inside the cupboard to anchor it.

OR

Drive more gently :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer

Good news and bad news... just saw some at the Peterborough Show in three sizes. But I didn't note who the vendor was and I've already tossed the brochure. Sorry. Perhaps someone will look out for you at the next show.


----------



## bigfrank3

I like your bottle carrier Ray, and the wedge. Don't they say everything you put in a motorhome should have more than one use. :lol: 

Frank


----------



## nicholsong

" Don't they say everything you put in a motorhome should have more than one use.?"

Yep, She has many more than one    

I have only two useful ones - C in C (steering wheel) and corkscrew/bottle-opener operator :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Very good!

Wish I could make stuff.  

I am thinking about putting in a 7 litre engine mod into the Kontiki so I can burn off the Germans and French trying to get the last spot on the Aire!


----------



## HermanHymer

I'd like some new cushions/backrests for my dinette seats but can't afford the Regal style makeovers. I can do the re-upholster myself, nothing complicated - but where to buy good foam fillers at reasonable cost? Any recommendations?


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Very good!
> 
> Wish I could make stuff.
> 
> I am thinking about putting in a 7 litre engine mod into the Kontiki so I can burn off the Germans and French trying to get the last spot on the Aire!


Barry

Do not belittle yourself - you have made lots of 'improvements' to Hank - but in your case they are called 'repairs' :lol:

Anyway, do you think Michelle would let you have 7 litres of engine - she only trusts you with 125cc on the bike.

7 litres of Leffe you might just slide past her, in well-secreted small quantities - not too many in the belly, may I suggest :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald

Cheryl - funny you should mention it , put these little curtain hooks and elastic pony tail bands on only last week. 
If ever had to remove them , the small holes would never be noticed.


----------



## Gretchibald

...and again , a cut down milk carton holds the small items.


----------



## Hessi

Amazing what you can learn!!

Well done you clever gits, think I'm a bit like Barry, haha.

Best regards

Hessi :lol:


----------



## bigfrank3

I like your curtain hooks and bands idea as well as the cut down milk cartons Gretchibald.

Frank


----------



## nicholsong

Gretchibald said:


> Cheryl - funny you should mention it , put these little curtain hooks and elastic pony tail bands on only last week.
> If ever had to remove them , the small holes would never be noticed.


Gretch

We have the same Artos, but we have never had anything falling out - is it the driving or the 'littlemen'? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald

Geoff, generally never have we but once recently a heavy glass jar fell out when the door was opened , it narrowly missed the sink and I guess if we didn't have thick rubber mats on the floor it could have cracked the shower base - better safe than sorry.


----------



## nicholsong

Gretchibald said:


> Geoff, generally never have we but once recently a heavy glass jar fell out when the door was opened , it narrowly missed the sink and I guess if we didn't have thick rubber mats on the floor it could have cracked the shower base - better safe than sorry.


well it depends on what you want to keep in your bathroom cabinets - so far, I do not need to keep my teeth in a heavy glass jar :lol:


----------



## cronkle

Ooh Gretchi that milk carton idea must be a good one 'cos we have been doing the same for a few years now. They are the perfect shape for sitting along side each other and are so very available.

I like your bungee idea as well. I've used curtain wire but can see how your take on restraint can be more flexible (realised what I was saying as I typed it but thought I would leave it :roll: )

I do think that the more low tech and cheap a solution the more elegant it often is.


----------



## Snunkie

HermanHymer said:


> I'd like some new cushions/backrests for my dinette seats but can't afford the Regal style makeovers. I can do the re-upholster myself, nothing complicated - but where to buy good foam fillers at reasonable cost? Any recommendations?


I use a lot if foam and get it from foam for home online, but best place I've found for cut seating foam is the market if you have one you could try there, or eBay


----------



## chermic

Thanks guys for all your suggestions, some brilliant ones in there.

Gretchibald - Love both your idea's and I think I have some ponytail bands from years ago when I had long hair. I will look them out and I have loads of small curtain hooks.

Zebedee - I like your suggestion too. I am going to have a look and a measure and see what I can fit in the small space that I have.

Nicholsong - The width of the cupboard is so small (6 inches max) that I have looked at all types of tension rods and they are all far too big to cut down.

There are some brilliant idea's on here, you are all wonderful, Thanks


----------



## suedew

HermanHymer said:


> I'd like some new cushions/backrests for my dinette seats but can't afford the Regal style makeovers. I can do the re-upholster myself, nothing complicated - but where to buy good foam fillers at reasonable cost? Any recommendations?


There used to be a place in Leyland on the corner of the road at the traffic lights near the golf club :roll: sorry can't remember what it is called or even if it is still there, they did a great job of supplying the new one s for my romahome, but that was about 14 years ago.

Sue


----------



## chasper

At last a :lol: :arrow: bit of competition for Techno 100!!!!


----------

